

Remember Aaron Swartz (1986 – 2013) - wyclif
http://torrentfreak.com/remember-aaron-swartz-130113/

======
bjoe_lewis
He's born just 5 years earlier than me but had done some real incredible
stuff. hats off Aaron.

------
vy8vWJlco
I only knew of him, but I looked up to him. Belated, I know, but: thanks
Aaron.

------
mrschwabe
Tragedy. One of my heroes for certain.

